# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  San Antonio Texas

## Daniel Wheeler

Anyone on here from the San Antonio area?

----------


## Tobin

I live "up the road" in Bandera, but work in San Antonio.  There are plenty others here in San Antonio.

----------


## Capt. E

A bunch more up here in Austin also.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Ya, Austin is great...San Antonio on the other hand is a bit sparse. 

Tobin, lets get together and pick!

----------


## Capt. E

I also play a cajun accordion...San Antonio has a very active cajun music group. More mandolins here in Austin, more button boxes in San Antonio (especially if you count the conjunto/tejano scene). 75 miles can make a big difference.

I would recommend you check out the website for the San Antonio Bluegrass Assoc: http://www.sanantoniobluegrass.com/ 

and the Central Texas Bluegrass Association http://www.centraltexasbluegrass.org/

Also the Austin Friends of Traditional Music http://aftm.us/

 These will give you news that extends all around Austin and San Antonio.

----------


## Tobin

Yep, there's no doubt that Austin has a better music scene all-around, especially if you're into something besides Tejano music or Mariachi music.  :Laughing:   It's surprising how much of a culture difference there is between the two.

dwheeler07, I'm game for a pickin' get-together.  Though it's a bit tough for me to do in San Antonio proper, since I don't actually live there and don't drive into town for much except work.  There are a few others I've talked to via PM who are interested in it too.  I have informal jams/picking-sessions at my house (outside of Bandera) occasionally, though it has never evolved into anything resembling a real jam.

Be aware that the San Antonio Bluegrass website posted by Capt. E is seriously out of date.  Their "calendar" stopped about two years ago, and it still shows jams in San Antonio which no longer exist.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Tobin, Ya we traded PM's about a jam a little while back. I'm in Helotes right off of Bandera rd. And a confession...I actually don't even own a mandolin. Many many guitars and a bozouki but no mandos. I've borrowed for long periods but I'm looking to end that if I can get a hit on the classifieds soon. 

I play guitar as needed for TVA which is fun but thats been my only SA connection so far.

----------


## Capt. E

> Be aware that the San Antonio Bluegrass website posted by Capt. E is seriously out of date.  Their "calendar" stopped about two years ago, and it still shows jams in San Antonio which no longer exist.


Thanks for that, the Austin one is very much up to date and is a very active group, as is the AFTM.  Again, evidence of the big differences between the two cities.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

I live about an hour from San Antonio but I'm there semi often. If anyone knows any good bluegrass jams or any kind of jam where I could bring my mandolin and learn, let me know here!

I'm aware of a jam at "the bar be que station" off 1604 on Mondays, but I haven't been able to make it out yet

----------


## Iron

The Barbecue Station Jam is not off 1604 that was the old Wetmore Jam location.
The new location is loop 410 in San Antonio every Monday evening 6:30 .
Good food cold beer and smokin Bluegrass, usually standing room only so get there early.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Ah thanks for clarifying, i was going off what it said on a different website. 

Im going to try to make it one of these days, probably will bring my guitar, i havent gotten good enough at the mandolin yet.

how is the makeup of the jam usually, lots of guitar players? what about mandos?

----------


## Iron

> Ah thanks for clarifying, i was going off what it said on a different website. 
> 
> Im going to try to make it one of these days, probably will bring my guitar, i havent gotten good enough at the mandolin yet.
> 
> how is the makeup of the jam usually, lots of guitar players? what about mandos?


Most jams will have more guitar players, no big deal this one is beginner friendly but requests you take a second row seat if you ain't gonna take breaks and sing, but very beginner friendly and supportive you will be welcome and make you some new friends.
Best.
PM me for directions to a slow jam if that is what you like, also there is a possibility that there will be a monthly jam @Waring Texas General Store once a month on Saturday 2 til 6.
And FWIW there is a slow jam @ Hearts Acoustic in Boerne Monthly, you Hill Country boys know where these places are.

----------


## Tobin

> And FWIW there is a slow jam @ Hearts Acoustic in Boerne Monthly, you Hill Country boys know where these places are.


Last I checked, they didn't call it a slow jam - they just call it an acoustic jam.  I happened to stop in there one Saturday to pick something up when it was going on, and from what I saw it was all guitars.  And yes, they were playing at a fairly leisurely pace.  :Smile:

----------


## Iron

Hill's Cafe in Austin, I hear the old Artz Barbeque bunch hangs out there ?

----------


## Capt. E

> Hill's Cafe in Austin, I hear the old Artz Barbeque bunch hangs out there ?


The Central Texas Bluegrass Association meets at various places. Every Sunday they are at Hills on S. Congress.  2nd and 4th Sat they have a beginner-intermediate jam in N Austin.  Then there is Contra dance on 3rd Sat. and Texas Oil time Fiddlers at Scholz Garten every Tuesday. etc.   Check their newsletter.   http://www.centraltexasbluegrass.org/
Austin Friends of Traditional Music is having their jams at El Mercado restaurant on South 1st street.  http://aftm.us/
 Both back where they belong south of the river.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

> The Barbecue Station Jam is not off 1604 that was the old Wetmore Jam location.
> The new location is loop 410 in San Antonio every Monday evening 6:30 .
> Good food cold beer and smokin Bluegrass, usually standing room only so get there early.


What establishment is this held at exactly? I'm in San Antonio myself and haven't had time to find much going on around time musically since my move here. Will this be happening through the summer?

----------


## Iron

> What establishment is this held at exactly? I'm in San Antonio myself and haven't had time to find much going on around time musically since my move here. Will this be happening through the summer?


Sorry for the late reply, yes the Jam will be running through out summer they have no plans for changing locations.
The place is called Barbeque Station .
1610 NE Interstate 410 Loop, San Antonio, TX
(210) 824-9191
Good food friendly pickers, incidentally no Jam this coming Monday Memorial Day.

----------

Brandon Flynn

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Has anyone made it out to the Texas folklife festival? 

Looks like it's goin on next weekend. I've never been, just moved here a couple of years ago.

Is it a place where I could bring my mando and jam with others? Or is it more of a performance, watch a concert type of thing

----------


## Tobin

It's a free-for-all.  But be prepared; it has become a virtual wannabe hippie-fest.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

I might go the first day without an instrument and just scope it out.

Or does anyone want to organize a mandolin cafe jam circle? That would be cool

I'd probably just bring my guitar, I don't know enough songs on the mandolin yet really

----------


## Tobin

Did you end up going out?  I was going to go Saturday evening with a fiddle-playing buddy, but my father died Saturday morning.  Needless to say, the festival was the last thing on my mind.

But it's going on through next weekend (June 8th).  I might make it out there yet.  Not sure.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Did you end up going out?  I was going to go Saturday evening with a fiddle-playing buddy, but my father died Saturday morning.  Needless to say, the festival was the last thing on my mind.
> 
> But it's going on through next weekend (June 8th).  I might make it out there yet.  Not sure.


I planned on going out there this weekend, couldn't possibly make it last weekend

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Looks like I missed some activity on this thread. I'm still here and in the helotes area if any of you guys want to get together. I have a new eastman from the Texas Mandolin Contest 2 weekends ago. Put it on the cafe so I can upgrade. Maybe an Ellis like you Tobin  :Wink:

----------


## Tobin

Sweet!  Congratulations!

----------


## Mark Christensen

> It's a free-for-all.  But be prepared; it has become a virtual wannabe hippie-fest.


I'm curious what a "wannabe hippie fest" is. Sounds kind of derogatory the way you've stated it. Being an "Old Hippie" myself I'd appreciate leaving out those kind of remarks from your posts. Thanks

----------


## George R. Lane

Just go to Sturgis, the place is filled with wanna be a Biker.

----------

LongBlackVeil

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Yeah I don't think he meant anything against hippys, just against the youngster wanna be hippies.

Btw I would really love a mandolin cafe San Antonio gathering

----------


## lonestar_shawn

deleted

----------


## Doug Edwards

Just an hour West of San Antonio, we hold a Thursday night jam at FBC Kerrville.  Usually get started 6:30ish and go till 8:45 or so.  It's mostly Old Time, Bluegrass, and some blues.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Man I was really hoping to take my fiddle to the slow jam or intermediate jam today but I called and learned they were both shut down. Very disappointing. Not sure I could keep up with my fiddle at a regular speed jam but I can probably go pick my mandolin there. 

San Antonio seems to be pretty much dead as far as old time music.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Man I was really hoping to take my fiddle to the slow jam or intermediate jam today but I called and learned they were both shut down. Very disappointing. Not sure I could keep up with my fiddle at a regular speed jam but I can probably go pick my mandolin there. Guess I'll just have to practice the fiddle with jam tracks until I can get up to speed

San Antonio seems to be pretty much dead as far as old time music.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

> Man I was really hoping to take my fiddle to the slow jam or intermediate jam today but I called and learned they were both shut down. Very disappointing. Not sure I could keep up with my fiddle at a regular speed jam but I can probably go pick my mandolin there. Guess I'll just have to practice the fiddle with jam tracks until I can get up to speed
> 
> San Antonio seems to be pretty much dead as far as old time music.


Let me know and we can set up a time to come to the house or I can meet you somewhere.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Let me know and we can set up a time to come to the house or I can meet you somewhere.


great!will do

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I would be game for a San Antonio gathering sometime. It is sad how sparse San Antonio is for acoustic music in general.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> I would be game for a San Antonio gathering sometime. It is sad how sparse San Antonio is for acoustic music in general.


exactly thats why i think we need to do something about it. Its not easy though as im sure were all pretty busy people

----------


## Eric C.

> Yeah I don't think he meant anything against hippys, just against the youngster wanna be hippies.
> 
> Btw I would really love a mandolin cafe San Antonio gathering


Create your own Mandolin Cafe gathering! I host 1-2 each year in my neck of the woods, and it's always a fun time. We normally get 5-10 members, I can only imagine the numbers you could potentially get!

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Any of you guys headed to fire on the strings next weekend in houston?

----------


## Iron

I'm in for a San Antonio Jam, but really men I have yet to see one of y'all at the Barbeque station Jam held every Monday.
Best.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Thats the other thing...you never know whats going on around here. 


Details?

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Thats the other thing...you never know whats going on around here. 
> 
> 
> Details?


It's every Monday at 6:30 to 8:00

At the barbecue station on loop 410

I just went for the first time and it was a lot of fun. Not pure bluegrass, lots of gospel and country. Good bunch of players. I believe there was 2 of every instrument, except 3 mandolins and 3 fiddles. So really balanced group as well.

I'll be there next week, i really enjoyed it. It got me fired up about mandolin again too!

You should try to make it next week, not sure if I saw iron there or not.

----------


## Iron

> It's every Monday at 6:30 to 8:00
> 
> At the barbecue station on loop 410
> 
> I just went for the first time and it was a lot of fun. Not pure bluegrass, lots of gospel and country. Good bunch of players. I believe there was 2 of every instrument, except 3 mandolins and 3 fiddles. So really balanced group as well.
> 
> I'll be there next week, i really enjoyed it. It got me fired up about mandolin again too!
> 
> You should try to make it next week, not sure if I saw iron there or not.


I seen you over there playing your fiddle and mandolin, good picking and playing, See I told you it would be good.
Best.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Yep it sure was. I'm still putting stuff together but playing with you guys definitley shows me what I need to work on. Like playing in Bb.

It's definitley a lot of fun, I'll see ya tomorrow

----------


## Iron

> Yep it sure was. I'm still putting stuff together but playing with you guys definitley shows me what I need to work on. Like playing in Bb.
> 
> It's definitley a lot of fun, I'll see ya tomorrow



Sorry for the late reply, and glad you are making the jam, really like your picking style, good strong tone outa that Weber.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Thanks! Yea i really like how my yellowstone sounds in the mix, but i have to admit my MAS fund is up and running too. 

Hope you had a happy birthday!

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Anyone planning on/or have gone before to the Hill Country Acoustic Music Camp? I'm thinking of signing up. Looks like it could be a lot of fun!

Just the jamming alone would be worth the money for me, add in lessons and from Billy Bright and Steve Smith, I really wanna go

----------


## Tobin

> Anyone planning on/or have gone before to the Hill Country Acoustic Music Camp? I'm thinking of signing up. Looks like it could be a lot of fun!
> 
> Just the jamming alone would be worth the money for me, add in lessons and from Billy Bright and Steve Smith, I really wanna go


I went last year but probably won't make it this year due to work demands.  Steve Smith is great, and I think you'll get a lot from him.  They have plenty of jam time, and it's broken up into several groups by experience level.  I really didn't take advantage of the jams, since I live half an hour away and had a lot going on at the time, but you should be able to get a lot out of it if you stay there in the cabins with nowhere else to go.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> I went last year but probably won't make it this year due to work demands.  Steve Smith is great, and I think you'll get a lot from him.  They have plenty of jam time, and it's broken up into several groups by experience level.  I really didn't take advantage of the jams, since I live half an hour away and had a lot going on at the time, but you should be able to get a lot out of it if you stay there in the cabins with nowhere else to go.


ah i was hoping you were gonna make it.Wouldve loved to compare your Ellis F to my A! Yeah ive already signed up for a private room. I dont get to jam a whole lot, and ive never been to a festival, so this will be alot of fun, a weekend of playing. Also good to hear that the groups are divided by experience level.

----------


## Tobin

> ah i was hoping you were gonna make it.Wouldve loved to compare your Ellis F to my A!


Well, you're in luck.  Steve Smith plays an Ellis F too, and he will let you try his out if he brings it.  In fact, last year we had three Ellis mandolins together (our two F styles and an A style).  We took a group photo of them, which is now featured on the Ellis Mandolins homepage photo rotation.  Steve is one of Tom's featured artists, and as I recall he recently got a Pava as well.  I'm not sure which one he will bring.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Well, you're in luck.  Steve Smith plays an Ellis F too, and he will let you try his out if he brings it.  In fact, last year we had three Ellis mandolins together (our two F styles and an A style).  We took a group photo of them, which is now featured on the Ellis Mandolins homepage photo rotation.  Steve is one of Tom's featured artists, and as I recall he recently got a Pava as well.  I'm not sure which one he will bring.


Sounds great, i would love to play one of these that was broken in a bit. Mine already sounds so deep and full, i can only imagine what its gonna sound like after its matured a bit

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Any cafe'rs going to the HCAMP in kerville this weekend?

Looking at the weather it looks like there is a chance of snow all weekend over there. Of course right now it's sunny and about 68.

----------


## Tobin

Ha, yeah, it looks like it's going to be a chilly and slightly miserable weekend, weather-wise.  Even though I'm not attending HCAMP this year, I live 30 miles away and will be sharing the misery.  We almost never get real snow in this area.  If anything, it's a mixture of black ice, freezing rain, and sleet.  It makes for interesting driving in the hills.  Given that you'll be walking around the campus there at Mt. Wesley between seminars and jams, you'll definitely want to be cautious.

I'm actually kind of glad I didn't sign up this year.  I managed to catch the crud that's been going around lately, and have been coughing and hacking for the last two weeks.  It just wouldn't be kind to subject everyone else to that.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Ha, yeah, it looks like it's going to be a chilly and slightly miserable weekend, weather-wise.  Even though I'm not attending HCAMP this year, I live 30 miles away and will be sharing the misery.  We almost never get real snow in this area.  If anything, it's a mixture of black ice, freezing rain, and sleet.  It makes for interesting driving in the hills.  Given that you'll be walking around the campus there at Mt. Wesley between seminars and jams, you'll definitely want to be cautious.
> 
> I'm actually kind of glad I didn't sign up this year.  I managed to catch the crud that's been going around lately, and have been coughing and hacking for the last two weeks.  It just wouldn't be kind to subject everyone else to that.


in that case im glad you didnt sign up too!

I emailed the camp asking if the weather would cause issues. They said everything should be alright. They even have campfires in a couple of the classrooms! Sounds dangerous, but warm!

----------

